# Serious Steps to Recovery



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Back in a chatty mood again. Ok, so I've had a really positive realization that I want to share. First so that you can maybe gain some inspiration from it, and also so that I can solidify the thoughts I'm having so as not to lose my present momentum.

First off, DP is not just gonna disappear through some magical cure. I realize I won't suddenly switch back to my old self all of a sudden after I ingest some drug or supplement. The return to normalcy has to be built and made habitual. In order to accomplish such a task you need to TRAIN yourself back into a functioning state. This means that recovery is going to be an intense and extended process. Picture yourself as an athlete training for the Olympics, except you are training to be integrated back with the world. What will this involve? Well it strikes me that there are a number of concrete steps that can be taken.

1) Extremely healthy diet.
2) Supplement Regime
3) Light Exercise Regime - Yoga, Stretching, Light Jog
4) Development of Loving Relationships
5) Healthy Distractions
6) Classical Music
7) Clean and positive living environment







Minimal Occupational Stress
9) Study of Zen and Acceptance Philosophy

In order to make progress one would have to engage in these activities consistently and fully. One should engage in their regime of recovery with the conviction that this must be done. In the same way that someone with a serious sickness has to engage in some life habits in order to survive. I'll be the first one to admit I have not been doing everything in my power to reach a positive mind state. I eat terribly, I wasn't taking supplements, I rarely exercise, I am relatively stressed - addressing these issues can only help. These sorts of negative actions certainly have adverse affects on my life, some that I feel as an accumulation. One needs to remove themselves from the present moment and acknowledge that their life habits have far extending implications for their quality of life in the future. With that in mind, recovery shouldn't be expected immediately, and it should require some effort. Develop acceptance in the short term, train your thoughts.... then train them some more... if you are still thinking dark thoughts, let them pass. Try completely revolutionizing your health over a three month period, and then approach your mental condition from that vantage point. Do everything positive you can, and realize that there are concrete steps to delivering yourself from this condition.

I am unquestionably making progress lately. Just need to keep heading towards the light. Take this journey with me.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

I look at my DP as a mission, a challenge. Something to get trough in order to live properly in the future.

So i work 24/7 at changing thoughtpatterns (beeing nicer to oneself etc) and meditating eating right (ive got a little bit of a motivation extra here since im diabetic but still) and i eat fish oil among other supplements to increase my sence of wellbeing.

What however is vital to recognise as you mention above is to be clear that this is a process and that you must engage in it conciously to transpose it, come out of the dissociative state and face your ridiculous fears. and also do whatever you can to just feel better in general.

Loving relationships is i think the most hard part for me right now. Im so swallowed by my ego that its ridiculous. but im working on it









And i wont stop focusing on positive things instead of negative things..thats also very key! and qi gong is also good..and alot of other shit and blablablablablabla!!

Recovery FTW!


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

TheGame said:


> I look at *my DP* as a mission, a challenge. Something to get trough in order to live properly in the future.


Interesting words. It's subconcious but it seems like you're taking ownership of the DP you are experiencing, like it's a part of you. I think that makes it, or any disease or disorder for that matter, harder to get rid of. This may just be a small psychological thing, but I'd refer to it as "the DP I'm experiencing" rather than "my DP". Because it's not mine and I don't want it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree with you TheGame.
Also those points listed arent all necesary. What you need to do is just get back on the track. This means DP must not affect your daily life and eventualy you will not feel this stupid feeling anymore, end of story.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

your right. its not mine is sickness. and that is infact how i keep it in mind. mustve just not been attentive about how i wrote.

but it IS a challenge. in witch afterward i will have gained the knowledge as to live in the way that is best for me.


----------



## Hoopesy (Dec 8, 2009)

Glad to hear you are taking more steps toward recovery! Most of these things are good for any healthy lifestyle but are essential for those going through mental issues. One important thing I would like to add is sleep. Many times a solid 8 hours can be the difference between a terrible and great day.

But therapy and medication are the big hitters here. Although all the things listed will make you feel better and lessen the DP it probably won't be what cures it in the end. For the majority of us, the feeling of DP is a side affect of another condition like anxiety or depression. talking to someone who is professionally trained to give you the tools you need to deal with these problems will give you a much better chance at being free from them. Medication can also be a great tool in any recovery. I'm not too crazy about anti-depressants, but my experience with anti-anxiety medication has been extremely positive. I realize medication isn't for everyone but when combined with therapy it can work wonders.

Good luck to anyone who starts implementing any of these changes into your life. Just keep at it and you won't regret it







.


----------

